# طريقة جديدة لعزل الحمامات



## حسام حنفى (21 فبراير 2007)

أقوم حاليا بعزل حمامات فى فيلا طبعا المعروف ان البيتومين هو المستخدم فى عزل أرضيات الحمامات ولكن السباك أفاد بأنه يقوم بالعزل عن طريق عمل طبقة مونة لبانى مخلوطة بالسيكا و الأدمونت. لآ أعلم مدى فاعلية هذه الخلطة فى العزل ولكنى سأقوم بعمل عينة اختبار و أختبر مدى عزلها ... و من ناحيتكم أرجو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة والأدلاء بأرأكم حول هذا الأسلوب الجديد فى العزل.


----------



## ahm58ed (21 فبراير 2007)

اوعى تسلم دماغك للسباكين او اى صنايعى / العزل له أسسه الفنيه / أوالمونة اللبانى مهما أضفتلها ممكن تشرخ أو تنمل ساعتها كأنك ما عزلتش وهتتضطر تكسر وتعزل من تانى / حراااام طبعا / أحسن حاجة لعزل الحمامات والأسطح هو الــ membrane لفائف بيوتامسنسة مسلحة ومعدلة ومعمرة جدااااااا / والسباك ما يعرفشى عنها حاجة طبعا لأنها مش شغله .
ملحوظة أنا مهندس متخصص فى أعمال العول والمشاكل الإنشائية
أخوك م أحمد /almhndes2005*************


----------



## AHMED 19 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا مهندس احمد على التعقيب ونرجوا من العضو حسام الانتباه لان ما يريده العمال ليس مبنى على اسس علمية ويكون فى الاغلب متورثات مهنية لهذه الفئة من العمالة  وفهلوة بالغة العامية ويجدر به وبكل من فى موقفة الرجوع للمختصين واهل العلم فى هذه الخصوص وخاصة اعمال العزل ومع احترامى للمهندس احمد هناك انواع من العوازل الايبوكسية اثبتت جودتها وهى عبارة عن دهانات تتم بسمك من 2 الى 4 مللى وتفوق الmembraneفى بعض الاحيان وتحديد النوعية المستخدمة يتوقف على عوامل اقتصادية ان توفرت جميع الانواع بالاسواق المحلية كلا فى موطنه اوموقع عمله :63:


----------



## رامي المهندس (22 فبراير 2007)

صحيح الاني ممكن اتشرخ واحسن طريقة البيتومين الفائف او السائل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 فبراير 2007)

بالفعل لا تعطي (دماغك) لأحد مع الاحترام للجميع ..
و لكن يجب أن قائدا و تسأل زملاء المهنة كما فعلت و قد أحسنت صنعا ..
و هذه الطريقة التي وصفها أخونا السباك طريقة ( حلمنتيشي ) و لا تغني عن عزل الرطوبة بالطرق المعروفة ..


----------



## hosam mansour (22 فبراير 2007)

وازيد انه يلزم قبل البدء فى عمليه العزل..تنضيف سح الخرسانه جيدا من اى اتربه وخلافه......ومن الاخر السباك لايريد ان يتعطل بمعنى ان يتوقف لحين الطبقه العازله..هو عايز شويه مونه وخلاص ! ومشى حالك..لكن راقب اعماله فى توصيلات المواسير البعض لايستخدم الحلقات المطاطيه ويستخدم غراء ! فى الوصلات المرنه ! بل وصلت الى تكسيح المواسير لعمل انحناء باللهب ! وانصحك بعمل اختبار ضغط للمواسير بعد الانتهاء من تمديدها ولا تهمل ابدا هذا الاختبار ليين جوده العمل..مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (22 فبراير 2007)

سوق العازل اصبح مفتوح ومتطور.واذانظرت في مواقع الشركات المتخصصه في العزل تجد ماتريد واكثر.ياعزيزي حسام نحن في السودان نستورد منكم مواد في غايه الجمال وذات خواص رهيبه وقد قمنا بعمل مشاريع كبيره علي نطاق السودان وحققت من النجاح والقابليه مانحمد الله عليه اشد الحمد.لديكم بتيونيل وسويس كيم واسعارها في المتناول وجودتها علي اعلي ماتكون


----------



## omar1moheb (22 فبراير 2007)

اخى اولا :لكى تكون مهندس ناجح لا تسلم عقلك مطلقا لاى صنايعى لانه فى الغالب يريد العمل السريع السهل
ثانيا:فى نفس الوقت يجب ان تسمع منه وتعمل عقلك فيما يقول فممكن ان تكون هناك افكار جديده اوطريقة سريعة ولكن بحذر شديد
ثالثا:يجب ان تكون على علاقه طيبه باكثر من صنايعى فى شتى المجالات وتسمع من واحد وتستشير الاخر بالتليفون وتعرف الطريقه والسعر ومكان الشراء وغيره
رابعا:طريقه جميله ممكن تنفعك وهى العزل بال membran مثلا اللفه 2مم وتفرد 10م2 بسعر 125جنيه مصرى غير النقل
**نظف الارضيه كويس وادهن الاول عزل على البارد ثم ركب الشريحه الاولى بحيث تركب على الحائط ايضا (فوق مستوى ارضيه الحمام ب 10 سم ) ثم تركب الاخرى وهكذا 
لاتنسى مسافة الركوب وهى 10سم الشريحه الجديده على القديمه
بعدها اغمر بالمياه لعدة ايام وانظر هل هناك تسريب او لا


----------



## sawi (23 فبراير 2007)

توجد هناك طريقه عزل جيده وانا قمت بتجريبها وهي ان نقوم بعزل ارضيت الحمام بطبقه من الياسه الاسمنتيه بسمك 10-12سم حيث يوجد ميول عند حوائط الحمام ثم بعد ذلك يتم ردم ارضيه الحمام برمل واسمنت (خليط من الرم والاسمنت بدون ماء)ثم ياتي عليها السيرميك هو الاضيه....حيث ان الردم المستخدم (الخليط ) يمتص اي تسر ماء يمكن ان يحدث من خلال البلاط ....وشكرا....ارجو المناقشه وابداء الري


----------



## احمدعلاء (23 فبراير 2007)

sawi قال:


> توجد هناك طريقه عزل جيده وانا قمت بتجريبها وهي ان نقوم بعزل ارضيت الحمام بطبقه من الياسه الاسمنتيه بسمك 10-12سم حيث يوجد ميول عند حوائط الحمام ثم بعد ذلك يتم ردم ارضيه الحمام برمل واسمنت (خليط من الرم والاسمنت بدون ماء)ثم ياتي عليها السيرميك هو الاضيه....حيث ان الردم المستخدم (الخليط ) يمتص اي تسر ماء يمكن ان يحدث من خلال البلاط ....وشكرا....ارجو المناقشه وابداء الري





مع احترامى لحضرتك هذه الطريقه ليست آمنه بمرور الوقت يتسرب الماء بشكل كبير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 فبراير 2007)

احسن طريقة حتى الأن البيتومين لفائف او السائل


----------



## ahm58ed (24 فبراير 2007)

الطرقة أى أعمال تعتمد على المونة اسمنتية فى عزل ألأرضيات الحمامات فير مضمونة على الإطلاق لأنها عرضة للتشريخ وخاصة عند ملتقى الأرضية بالحوائط / وبعديم يا حضرات أنا أديلكم خيرة 18 سنة
مع خالص تحياتى واحتراماتى للجميع
م أحمد عبد ةالقادر probuild


----------



## زيدان26 (24 فبراير 2007)

السيكا هذه اخي ماده ضعيفه جدا في العزل
وتستخدم اساسا لعزل احواض المياه العذبه
فلا تستخدمها مطلقا في عزل الحمامات
ومع احترامي للجميع فان البيتومين بالفعل هو افضل وسيلة عزل


----------



## حسام حنفى (25 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .... بجد انا سعيد جدا بهذا الكم من الأراء والمعلومات وأعتقد ان هذا المنتدى يؤدى بالفعل اكبر خدمة لنا لأمكانية التواصل و تبادل الأراء ... أشكركم جميعا على مساعدتكم وان شاء الله استفيد من ردودكم. والحقيقة اننى من البداية ضد الفكرة لأنها مش ستاندرد و لكنى تعودت ألا اصادر اى رأى وأحاول الأستفاده من الأفكار المطروحة حتى لو بدت غير منطقية أحيانا. و كما قلت لكم اننى سأقوم باختبارها و بالفعل طلبت من السباك عمل حمام صغير (1.3*2.5) كعينة ... و الواضح ان الأدمونت يعطى للمونة صلابة تحميها من الشروخ و التنميل لأنى قمت بأسقاط حجارة ثقيلة عليها و لم يظهر فيها اى شروخ. أما بالنسبة للعزل فتم غمر الحمام بالمياه و لم يحدث حتى الأن ظهور اى نشع او ماشابه. وأعتقد ان النقطة الضعيفة هى مكان التقاء الحائط مع المونة وهى بالفعل يبدو انها تحتاج لعزل مرن مثل لفائف البيتومين او خيش مقطرن مثلا. و أخيرا اليكم امواد المستخدمة:

1- 1 شيكارة أسمنت
2- نص كيلو أدمونت
3- علبة سيكا صغيرة

و التكلفة فى حدود 35 جنيه + مصنعية السباك يعنى ممكن نقول كل التكلفة حوالى 60 جنيه وترتفع لـ 90 لو عزلنا الجوانب بالبيتومين .واعتقد ان يأستخدام اللفائف ممكن توصل التكلفة الى 170. فما رأيكم؟


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (26 فبراير 2007)

بعد اجماع جميع الاراء علي البيتومين والفائف في العزل وبعد الاختبار الذي قمت به يا اخونا حسام اتمني منك ان تقوم ببعض الاختبارات الاخري وهي اغمر الحمام لمدة اسبوع بالماء وليكن في الدور الاول حتي تستطيع رؤية النشع او التسريب وتاكد من هذه المواد رغم رخصها
وياتيني تسال اخر رغم فرق السعر هل تظن ان الخلطة السحرية التي استخدمتها عمرها اطول من عمر اللفائف البيتومينية والتي فد تستمر ل50 سنه بلا اي تسريب 
ولا تنسي المثل القائل الغالي تمنه فيه وبعدين هل سالت انه تم عمل اختبارات لهذة الخلطة اظن انه اكيد لها عيوب قد نكون لا نعلمها
ارجو التواصل نعك اخ حسام 
واسال الله ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا


----------



## amgad alwy (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم مع أحترامى الشديد للطريقة المنفذة طبعا غير فنية على الاطلاق وسوف تنتج مشاكل مستقبلية عديدة لاحقا وافضل حل أعتبر تلك الطبقة الاسمنتية طبقة سفلية أسفل تمديدات الصحى ثم مدد بايبات الصحى وصب الفوم فى حالة سقوط الحمام ومن ثم أحمية بمونة أسمنتية ثم طبقة واحدة من memebran واختبرها وأحميها 2 سم screed مونة أسمنتية ثم السيرميك ( عزيزيى فى فرق بين الخرسانة الجاهزة والخلط الموقعى أكيييييييييييييد ) ودة طبعا مثال للمقازنة وتقريب المعلومة لك


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (27 فبراير 2007)

*طريقه عزل*

توجد ماده بتيومينيه تسمي ربرسيل من انتاج سويس كيم.تدهن بها الحمامات والسقوفات حسب الحاجه ويشترط ان يكون الدهان علي وجهين متعامدين او اكثر من ذلك حسب الحاجه.ولابد ان يكون الفرق بين طبقات الدهان كافي لنشاف الطبقه التي قبلها(ساعتين فما فوق)بالنسبه للمناطق جيده التهويه.
مجربه وجيده هذه الماده


----------



## D_X (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
احسن طريقه للعزل حتى الان هو البيتومين والخيش 
وهو مضمون عن الطرق الاخرى
طبقتين خيش مقطرن وثلاث طبقات بيتومين
على ان يكون سطح الخرسانه نظيف تماما 
ولفة الخيش ارفعها على الوزره بارتفاع 10 سم الى 15 سم
واعمل الوزره على طبقتين خيش وليس طبقه واحده 
ولا تجعل اى مسامات مفتوحه فى البيتومين
وركوب الخيش على بعض اجعله 10 سم 
وتكلف هذه الطريقه 25 جنيه للمتر تقريبا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (25 مارس 2007)

الرأي المجمع عليه هو العزل بلفائف البيتومين و الافضل ذات السماكة 4 مم و التي تنفذ بتراكب 10 سم و يتم التوصيل بواسطة الشنيور ( النار ) بحيث تصبح اللفائف بمجموعها كأنها قطعة واحدة و يتم تنفيذ وزرة حوالي 10 - 20 سم بحيث تلحم بالجدار عند الاطراف و بحيث لا تصل الى منسوب السراميك الذي سينفذ و يمكن اختبارها بملء العلبة أو المنطقة المعزولة بالماء و مراقبة التسرب ان حصل .مع الشكر و التحية لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع..


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (25 مارس 2007)

اذا كانت الطريقه تستند الى اساس علمي فلا مانع من تجربتها اما اذا اراد السباك اظهار شطاره فلا توجد قناعه بمثل هذه الاعمال


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (26 مارس 2007)

مرحبا عزيزي

ريح راسك......عشان البيتومين هوا الافظل

لاكن لو الحكي الي انت بتقولو صحيح..........كانت الشركات ماخلت هذا الموضوع

والمشكله الكثيره رح تبان مع الزمن مارح تبان بعد يوم او اثنين

عشان هيك انتبه.........؟

وحاسس انك رح تكسر الحمام تاني.........!

لاكن الاختراعات روعه..........وبجد انت روعه عشان فكرت بشغله مافكر فيها اشخاص اخرين
ماهو لازم الواحد ينجح بكل اختراع يقوم فيه..........لو ماصابت اليوم رح تصيب بكره

وبجد بتمنالك التوفيق..........وربي يزيدك من علمه

مع احترامي وتقديري..............(طباسي)


----------



## majed_ajel (26 مارس 2007)

ياأخ حسام حنفي رايح أسألك سؤال وأجاوبك عليه
س) كم حمام عندك ؟
ج) إذا كان عندك فيلا لن تتجاوز متوسط 5 حمامات وإذا كانت عمارة عشرة أدوار وكل دور أربع شقق وتكون بمعدل حمامين لكل شقة يعني عندنا 80 حمام .
طيب تكلفة الفيلا لن تقل بأي حال من الأحوال بأدنى تقدير عن 200 ألف دولار وكحد أعلى 500 ألف دولار(حسب جودة البناء والتشطيب)
وتكلفة العمارة العشرة طوابق لن تقل عن 750 الف دولار كحد أدنى ومليون دولار كحد أعلى .(حسب جودة البناء والتشطيب)

النتيجة:-
بالله عليك 80 جنيه لكل حمام فرق في حالة إستخدام ال Membrane يعني في حالة الفيلا 400 جنيه خلينا نقول 100 دولار
وفي حالة العمارة 6400 جنيه وخلينا كمان نقول 1500 دولار 

لامقارنه بالنسبة للتكلفة الإجمالية إطلاقاً 200000+100=200100دولار
750000+1500=751500دولار


----------



## حسام حنفى (27 مارس 2007)

التكلفة التى حسبتها لم تكن لتوفير بعض الجنيهات لى و لكن من البداية وضحت ان هذا أسلوب جديد و يمكن ان يوفر لى وللأخرين و اذا كانت ناجحة و استعملها الأخوة المهندسين فى مليون حمام فهنا نكون انجزنا شىء كبير ... و شكرا للجميع على مشاركتهم و قد قررت ان استعمل هذه الطبقة كفرشة فقط للأرضية و سوف اقوم بعزل فوقها بخيش و بيتومين ساخن


----------



## ريهام محمد (16 يونيو 2007)

*هااااااااااام جداااااااااا*

طلب من المهندس أحمد عبد القادر 
انا محتاجه معلومات عن العزل وصور لو امكن ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

للاسف يا جماعه الطريقه التى قالها السباك تستخدم فعليا فى بعض الشركات وقد رايتها بعينى 

تنفذ انا مليش فى العزل انا متخصص انشائى بس المهندس اللى كان بينفذها بتاع عزل وكان بيصب الاديموند على السقف حتى كون طبقه شبه لامعه على السقف وقالى طالما وصلت للشكل ده 

عمرها ما هتسرب ؟ طبعا معرفش كلامه صح ولا غلط لانى ما شفتش الحمام ده تانى


----------



## platinum (16 يونيو 2007)

يا مهندسين أشرحوا الطريقة المثلى للعزل 
ما هي أنواع مواد العزل
كيفية التركيب
طرق الأختبارات


----------



## abd83 (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاضمن هو البيتومين السائل و اللفائف
و شكرا


----------

